# Baseball Player Nicknames



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

We all know that baseball is quite famous for hanging nicknames on players. Let's do one at a time and name the player that matches the nickname.

For starters, who was "The Toy Cannon?"

First correct answer supplies the next one. Oh, you guys know the drill...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Is it Jimmy Wynn?????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Is it Jimmy Wynn?????????


It shore is. Now you go...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dutch........*

This is an easy one......

"HAWAIIAN PUNCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

mike lum....have fun fellers...gotta go.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Benny Agbayani


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

How about The Colossus of Clout


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> How about The Colossus of Clout



Sultan of Swat? The Bambino? The Babe?

Babe Ruth?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Sultan of Swat? The Bambino? The Babe?
> 
> Babe Ruth?


Your turn.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

I dunno yet, Dog Hunter. Still waiting on confirmation from HT2 on the Hawaiian Punch deal.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Yep, Louie is right.......Mike Lum!!!!!!!!!!

NEXT!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Rack's gone,so here goes with an easy one...

The Commerce Comet


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

Mickey Mantle


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dutch........*

No Idea!!!!!!!!!!

Before my time I guess......


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

Dutch???????????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Mantle is correct. Go Dog.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

Chairman of the Board


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

I know this one, but will happily give others a chance to play along. I'll give it a half-hour, how's that?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Yep, Louie is right.......Mike Lum!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NEXT!!!!!



Huh?

http://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/player.php?p=lummi01

Check him out here. Says he had no nickname.

I'm sticking with Benny.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> http://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/player.php?p=lummi01
> 
> ...


http://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/player.php?p=agbaybe01

I'm with you Dutch.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I know this one, but will happily give others a chance to play along. I'll give it a half-hour, how's that?



OK, time's up. I tried to get someone else in one this one, Dog, but to no avail.

The Chairman of the Board is Whitey Ford.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess this thread will just have to die


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

No! I was waiting for you to give me the green light to post the next name. Here goes.

Who is the Splendid Splinter?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 17, 2005)

I know, but I'll wait a while.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 17, 2005)

Ted Williams


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Right, Rey. Your turn.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Rey stepped out. Someone post us a nickname.


----------



## PFDR1 (Feb 17, 2005)

*The Bird*

Who was known as "The Bird"


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Fydrich.............Detroit Tigers............


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ah, this should be an easy one as well...........*

THE "PENGUIN"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

ron cey...
ok, whos the mongolian stomper?














oop's....wrong thread.
   
who was known as "the baby bull"?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> ron cey...
> ok, whos the mongolian stomper?
> 
> 
> ...



Baby Bull is Orlando Cepeda.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*O.k........*

If Orlando Cepeda is the "baby bull"......

Who is the the "BULL"?????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> If Orlando Cepeda is the "baby bull"......
> 
> Who is the the "BULL"?????????



Greg Luzinski
http://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/player.php?p=luzingr01


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

Who was "Killer?"


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Very good!!!!!!!!!

"Killer" huh?????

Man, I need a hint..........

A yes I do know he played baseball.......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

He wasn't a Twin Killer.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch......*

Harmon Killabrew!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

Musta been a first rate clue?

You got it, HT2. Your turn.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

I can't think of them as fast as you......


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

how bout the "trion terror"....man, could he HIT a baseball.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm stumped.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Louie.........*



			
				dutchman said:
			
		

> I'm stumped.



Me too.........

Hint please.......


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

think of a pitcher from trion who couldn't hit a lick, yet won an extra-inning game with a homer. too much info...i know.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Louie..........*

Rick Camp..........

You had me fooled......

I thought there may have been another player from Trion.....


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Rick Camp..........
> 
> You had me fooled......
> 
> I thought there may have been another player from Trion.....



 you can't be serious....TWO players from trion?
   

this should be easy......POP'S?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> you can't be serious....TWO players from trion?
> 
> 
> this should be easy......POP'S?



Terry Pendleton?


----------



## Duff (Feb 18, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> you can't be serious....TWO players from trion?
> 
> 
> this should be easy......POP'S?




Willie Stargell


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

stargell is right....you're on the clock duff.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 19, 2005)

*This is a gimme......*

but here goes.......

The Yankee Clipper...........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> but here goes.......
> 
> The Yankee Clipper...........



Joltin' Joe Dimaggio

How about "The Scooter?"


----------



## HT2 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Dutch.....*

Phil Rizzuto??????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Phil Rizzuto??????



Right. Next...


----------



## Duff (Feb 19, 2005)

The Cobra......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Duff said:
			
		

> The Cobra......


Dave Parker?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 19, 2005)

who was known as hoot?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> who was known as hoot?



Bob Gibson?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 19, 2005)

Bob Gibson is correct......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

How 'bout "The Staten Island Scot?"


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Dutch..........*

NO CLUE?????????    

How bout....

"THE IRON HORSE"?????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 20, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> NO CLUE?????????
> 
> How bout....
> 
> "THE IRON HORSE"?????????



Lou Gehrig.

The Staten Island Scot is still active. Surely somebody knows who this was.


----------



## Duff (Feb 21, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> How 'bout "The Staten Island Scot?"




Bobby Thompson


----------



## Duff (Feb 21, 2005)

The Say Hey Kid???


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

Duff said:
			
		

> The Say Hey Kid???




Willie Mays

"The Hat?"


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

harry walker seems to ring a bell?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> harry walker seems to ring a bell?



Correct! You're up, Rack.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Alright now..........*

I know that's way, way before my  time.............

Who the heck is Harry Walker????????    

You fellers are tellin' your age now........     

How bout this one.....

The "DOMINICAN DANDY"????????


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I know that's way, way before my  time.............
> 
> Who the heck is Harry Walker????????
> 
> ...


Sammy "corker" Sosa......


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rey.......*

Nope....

Try again.......


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 21, 2005)

Marichal


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dog.......*

Dat's it......


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 21, 2005)

How about El Gato


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*How bout.....*

_"the Big Train"????????_


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

Big Train was Walter Johnson.

El Gato???????????


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rey......*

Very good......     

I don't know El Gato.........


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 21, 2005)

First name was Tony


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

El Gato...........Tony Pena maybe?????

Galarraga was El Gato Grande right???


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

"the Beast"

assuming Tony Pena was el Gato


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*How bout this one?????*

It's easy.....

"STRETCH"...........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> It's easy.....
> 
> "STRETCH"...........



Willie McCovey.

Who was "The Lip?"


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Don't know.........     

Billy Martin????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Don't know.........
> 
> Billy Martin????????



Pretty good, and quite accurate, but no, it ain't Billy that made this nickname famous.

So, I ask again, who's "The Lip?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Leo dourcher (sp)


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

Leo is correct.

Again, who was "the Beast?"


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Leo is correct.
> 
> Again, who was "the Beast?"



 rey....we may need a hint on this'un.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

He played in the 30s
He is in the Hall of Fame
He holds the record for the most walks in a single game with 6
30 HRs in 12 consecutive seasons, 100 RBI in 13 straight seasons
He won the triple crown as a member of the Red Sox in 1933


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> He played in the 30s
> He is in the Hall of Fame
> He holds the record for the most walks in a single game with 6
> 30 HRs in 12 consecutive seasons, 100 RBI in 13 straight seasons
> He won the triple crown as a member of the Red Sox in 1933



Are you refering to Double X?      Jimmie Foxx


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

That would be his other nickname, Double X, but it is a dead giveaway.

You are up leadoff


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

OK...

...I will go with a local favorite... 

Who was known as "I-285"?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

pascual perez


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> pascual perez



10-4

Now stepping up to the plate....Raaaamblinrrraaaack!!!

Your turn, rack.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

the express


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> the express



Nolan Ryan


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

yes suh....you're up...


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

OK, I am going to change things up a bit (forgive me)    with a multi-part question:

Three players are best known simply as this:

T to E to C

Name the three players

Bonus questions to follow!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Tinker to Evers to Chance


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Tinker to Evers to Chance



Ah, baseball's sad lexicon!  

BOnus questions:

What team did the trio play for?

Bonus Bonus Question:

Who was the third baseman on the team?
(I may need help with this one myself, as I can't remember how exactly to spell his name! )


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Team Chicago Cubs third baseman Harry Steinfeldt


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Team Chicago Cubs third baseman Harry Steinfeldt



You are the mountain man!!

Your turn, MtMan!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Hope this hasn't already been posted who was known as  Three Fingers


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Hope this hasn't already been posted who was known as  Three Fingers



Mordecai Brown. I have misspelled his first name, I am pretty sure.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 21, 2005)

Mordecai Brown.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

yep brown was the man. somwbody post one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Who was "The Line?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

That has to be OTIS NIXON!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> That has to be OTIS NIXON!



Pretty funny, but not Otis.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

If you won't accept Otis(I  called him worse than the line when Lonnie Smith who shoulda been Otis didn't score from second in the W.S,) I'll have to go with Al Kaline


----------



## leadoff (Feb 22, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> If you won't accept Otis(I  called him worse than the line when Lonnie Smith who shoulda been Otis didn't score from second in the W.S,) I'll have to go with Al Kaline



Speaking of Lonnie Smith...my dad and I had our own nickname for him....Skates!!!  That's what it looked like he had on instead of spikes as he was trying to run down fly balls out in the outfield most of the time!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Al Kaline is right, NGMM. Your turn.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Speaking of Lonnie Smith...my dad and I had our own nickname for him....Skates!!!  That's what it looked like he had on instead of spikes as he was trying to run down fly balls out in the outfield most of the time!!!



That's funny. I've heard that nickname for him before. Can't recall where. Maybe you and your dad started a "craze."

It was always an adventure whenever somebody hit a fly ball out in his direction.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Who was known as"Goofy"?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

Vernon, aka Lefty, aka Goofy Gomez


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Lefty was the answer.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

A little more recent........who was known as "Mex"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Keith Hernandez


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

That is correct, you're up.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Who was known as Whitey?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

Whitey Ford........heck I do not even know his real first name!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

That's what I would've said but the one I'm looking for wasn't Ford.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

Whitey Herzog????????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Not Herzog. The player is well known but I'll be honest I'd never heard him called this. You can Google and find it that's what I did.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

Luis Apaircio??????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Richie Ashburn


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Whitey Ford........heck I do not even know his real first name!!



Ford, Edward Charles


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Dutch you're right on Richie Ashburn. Had you ever heard him called that and DID YOU GOOGLE IT? That's how I found it!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Who's nickname was Crab?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny Evers

Man, I came up with about 15 different players that had the nickname whitey.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Somebody else's turn.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Dutch you're right on Richie Ashburn. Had you ever heard him called that and DID YOU GOOGLE IT? That's how I found it!



Did not use Google or the internet for that matter. But I did cheat. I have a list in a computer file that I sneeked a peek at.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

There are at least two answers for this one and either will be acceptable "to advance."

Who was "The Judge."


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Frank Robinson  is the only one I know of.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Who was known as Bucketfoot?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Frank Robinson  is the only one I know of.


The other was Jeff Torborg. Called him the judge because he sat on the bench so much...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Who was known as Bucketfoot?


Mickey Cochrane

Who was known as "the human rain delay?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

Human Rain Delay was Mike Hargrove
Must've been more than one Bucketfoot mine is not Cochran.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

Nope, you are right, my head got ahead of my fingers, I was going to use Cochrane's nickname.........

Bucketfoot was Al Simmons...

Either way, you are up again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

who was the kentucky colonel


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

Boy, NGMM, you're really pulling 'em outta the sky now.

Earle Combs.


----------



## leadoff (Feb 23, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Boy, NGMM, you're really pulling 'em outta the sky now.
> 
> Earle Combs.



Oh, is that where he is pulling them out of?!?!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Oh, is that where he is pulling them out of?!?!



I won't say where else he may have been pulling them and you oughta be ashamed of yourself for thinkin' that way.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

The last 4 or 5 people ya'll have mentioned, I've never even heard of!!!!!!!!!    

And, I use to think of myself as an "O.K." Baseball person.....

I guess not......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

_leadoff posted h, is that where he is pulling them out of?!?!_
Hey buddy I'm a sensitive guy!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok leadoff who was lefty and it wasn't gomez


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2005)

Steve Carlton


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

somebody else post one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

Who was "Buck?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

Zack Wheat  is probably who you are looking for but Willie Mays was known by the same nickname in the Negro Leagues.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

Zack Wheat is the answer I sought. Your serve, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

who was known as smokey?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Forest Hamill Burgess.........

a.k.a.


Smokey Burgess.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

People my age would know him as a mgr. not burgess


----------



## reylamb (Feb 24, 2005)

The Pirates players called Leyland Smokey because he always had a cigarette in his mouth on the bench, at least until MLB banned smokes on the field and in the dugout.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

wasn't leyland


----------



## redlevel (Feb 24, 2005)

Walter Alston?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Redlevel We Have A Winner Walter Alston


----------



## redlevel (Feb 24, 2005)

OK then, who was "The Barber" and why was he called that?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Sal Maglie because he like Bob Gibson wasn't afraid to pitch inside


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*"GEEZ"!!!!!!!!!*

I wish ya'll would get into my "TIME ERA"!!!!!!!!!!

You know..........

The late 70's, 80's, and 90's............

Of the one's that ya'll have mentioned I know about 5% of them..........

Are ya'll that old?????

Or are ya'll just that smart???????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I wish ya'll would get into my "TIME ERA"!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know..........
> 
> ...



We're that smart.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Amen Dutch!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Ht2 Who Is Known As The Rocket?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 24, 2005)

Alright Tim, NGMM just posted a hanging fastball for you, your better not miss??????????

What can I say, I am a baseball fan.  Some I actually had to google though.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 24, 2005)

Roger Clemens


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Ht2 this one IS FOR YOU who is the big unit?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 24, 2005)

and another for young timothy...who is (or should be) known as the hooters talent scout? (a brave's player)


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Alright now!!!!!!!!*

Ya'll ain't gotta be a bunch of smart-allic's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 24, 2005)

HT2,
who is know as Rocker.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Dog.......*

Leo Mazzoni...........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

HT2 posted _Ya'll ain't gotta be a bunch of smart-allic's!!!!!!!!!!!
_  Not Us! We feel your pain and want to help 
Get even with us post one of your own.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Oh, O.K.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

barry bonell??


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

Whose turn is to give us nickname. Tim's trying to hijack the thread with a picture?







Kidding, old buddy.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't guess its my turn, but while we are waiting, how about "Big Poison" and "Little Poison"?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

Paul (Big Poison) and Lloyd (Little Poison) Waner


----------



## redlevel (Feb 25, 2005)

correct!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

Who was known as The Peerless Leader


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

O.K.........

I'm done!!!!!!!!!!

Ya'll have at it.........


----------



## redlevel (Feb 25, 2005)

Frank Chance.    How about "Cool Papa"?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> O.K.........
> 
> I'm done!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll have at it.........



You ain't leavin' mad, I hope.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Nope.......*

Just leavin'...........    

Tired of feelin' "IGNORANT"!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

HT2 is known as   "Cool Papa"?


----------



## redlevel (Feb 25, 2005)

Cool Papa Bell,  a centerfielder in the old Negro Leagues.  He was supposedly one of the fastest men ever to play the game.

On a related note, how many of you have ever heard of Josh Gibson?   He was supposed to be one of the greatest hitters, power and average, ever to play.  Also in the Negro Leagues.  He was considered for the role eventually played by Jackie Robinson, as the player to break the color barrier.  Gibson, however, had drinking and mental problems.  It was later discovered that he had a brain tumor that caused at least some of his problems.  He refused to have surgery because he was afraid it would leave him a vegetable.   He died of a stroke when he was only 36 years old.  A really sad story.   He was from Buena Vista, Georgia, just a few miles down the road from here.

HT2,  I have been a baseball fan for 50 years, and I suspect some others on here have been fans for at least that long.  I grew up watching Diz and Pee Wee on the "Game of the Week"  and reading  Baseball Digest.  Don't feel too bad!


----------



## leadoff (Feb 25, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Cool Papa Bell,  a centerfielder in the old Negro Leagues.  He was supposedly one of the fastest men ever to play the game.



One of my favorite baseball quotes is about Cool Papa.  Satchel Paige said the Cool Papa hit a line drive by his ear once.  Satchel said that when he turned around he saw the ball hit Cool Papa in the butt as he was sliding into second!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

From what I've heard Josh was a heck'va player.I wish Sachell Paige had got to pitch in the big league in his prime if he had we might have the Satchell Paige award instead of the Cy Young!


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

wasn't he the one who was so fast, he could turn off the light and be in bed before it got dark?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

That was him!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> From what I've heard Josh was a heck'va player.I wish Sachell Paige had got to pitch in the big league in his prime if he had we might have the Satchell Paige award instead of the Cy Young!


Best quote I ever heard attributed to Paige was "How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?"


----------



## reylamb (Feb 25, 2005)

They didn't call Josh Gibson the Black Babe Ruth for no reason......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2005)

Who was "The Old Professor?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

Casey Stengel


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

who was known as the grey eagle?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2005)

Tris Speaker


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Who was known as Pudge...no not Rodrigues.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2005)

Carlton Fisk

Who was "Big Six?"


----------



## redlevel (Feb 28, 2005)

Christy Mathewson.

Who was "Keghead"  or "Corkhead"?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Corkhead was Johnny Bench never heard of Keghead


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

who was the kid?


----------



## redlevel (Feb 28, 2005)

There have probably been a lot with that nickname, but I think Ted Williams was "The Kid" before he was the "Splendid Splinter."         Is he the one you had in mind?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

not the one i had in mind more recent and not griffy


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2005)

You got me, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

Dutch You're Gonna Kick Yourself...gary Carter


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

I knew that!

Still your turn, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Georgeous George


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Georgeous George



George Sisler.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Sisler Is Right. You're Up.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

Who was "The Little General?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Joe Morgan


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Who Was Known As Double X, Should Be Easy


----------



## leadoff (Mar 2, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Who Was Known As Double X, Should Be Easy



Jimmie Foxx


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Post One


----------



## leadoff (Mar 2, 2005)

Who was known as Bulldog?


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Hershiser?


----------



## leadoff (Mar 2, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Hershiser?



Right on, Mark!  I will even give you a smiley for correct spelling!   

You're up...


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Has anyone done "Nails" yet?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Lenny Dykstra


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Right.   Go.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Hammerin' Hank not Aaron


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Greenberg


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Greenberg



You're up again, RL.


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't remember what has been done and what has not.

Blue Moon?

Old Aches and Pains?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

BLUE MOON -JOHNNY LEE ODOM
OLD ACHES AND PAINS - Luke Appling


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Big  D


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Drysdale?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep,you're Up


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Who Was Known As Black Mike?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

Mickey Cochrane


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Grab A Bat Dutch You're Up.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2005)

High pockets?


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

George Kelley        NY Giants


El Presidente?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

dennise martinez


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2005)

who was known as quiz


----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2005)

Quisenberry.


Senor Smoke?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Quisenberry.
> 
> 
> Senor Smoke?



Smoke (plain with no Senor) was Dave Stewart. Let me think a minute...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Hondo


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Hondo



Frank Howard


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

not howard


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> not howard



Musta been more than one Hondo then, cause Frank Howard was Hondo.

You're not thinking Hojo, are you? Howard Johnson of Mets fame?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

my bad you are up


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm kinda losin' track of who's been mentioned and who ain't. 

How 'bout "The Duke of Flatbush?"


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

By the way, in answer to Redlevel's "Senor Smoke" question, the answer is Aurelio Lopez.


----------



## redlevel (Mar 3, 2005)

Duke of Flatbush = Duke Snider


Lopez was Senor Smoke, as was Juan Berenguer.


Like dutchman, I'm losing track.  Did anyone do "The Spaceman"?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Duke of Flatbush = Duke Snider
> 
> 
> Lopez was Senor Smoke, as was Juan Berenguer.
> ...



No, but it was Bill Lee.

How about Catfish (too easy)?


----------



## redlevel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, too easy.      Hunter.


Who was The Kitten?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2005)

Harvey Haddix?


----------



## redlevel (Mar 4, 2005)

Yep, it was Haddix.

I have always thought that his 12 perfect innings against a braves team that included Hank Aaron, Eddie Matthews, and Joe Adcock is the single greatest one man/one game achievement in baseball.  

Sometimes forgotten in retelling that legend is the fact that Lou Burdette of the Braves pitched a 13 inning shutout and got the win.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2005)

Who was Puff?


----------



## leadoff (Mar 4, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Who was Puff?



...Daddy or the Magic Dragon?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 4, 2005)

Graig Nettles??


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Graig Nettles??



You're right again, NGMM. You're up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## redlevel (Mar 8, 2005)

Jeff Reardon


King Kong?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 8, 2005)

Dave Kingman Was The One I Was Familar With, But There Were A Coupla' Others Too.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2005)

Charlie Keller?

Dave Kingman was Sky King, NGMM (I think).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 11, 2005)

Dutch  you're right on both counts.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2005)

Who was "Bonehead?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

Fred  Merkle


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2005)

Merkle is right. You're up NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

Sunny Jim


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Sunny Jim



Jim Bottomley.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

yep you're up dutch


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2005)

Who was "The Meal Ticket?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 14, 2005)

Carl Hubbell


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Carl Hubbell



That's him. Your turn again...

Looks like it might be down to me and you, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 14, 2005)

Manito


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2005)

Juan Marichal.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 15, 2005)

you're up


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

Who was "Dewey?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

an old brave darrel evans


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No. G..........*

Man, I don't see how ya'll know all these nicknames...........

Ya'll are good!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

I honor of Dutchman here's an easy one The Flying Dutchman


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> an old brave darrel evans



That may be, but not who I was looking for. Wanna try again?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

You've got me on that one I even Googled it and Evans was all I could come up with.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

It was an Evans, but not the old Brave Darrell Evans.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Dwight


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

Correct, Dwight Evans was Dewey.

Go ahead, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

In honor of Dutchman here's an easy one The Flying Dutchman


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

I know this one but will defer to someone else. If not answered in, say, 24 hours, I'll go.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2005)

Nobody bit, huh? Honus Wagner.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2005)

dutch batter up!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 18, 2005)

Who was "The Rat?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2005)

this is recent somebody should get this. i'll wait


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2005)

They've had all weekend, NGMM. Go ahead and tell 'em who "The Rat" is.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 22, 2005)

gary gaietti(sp)


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2005)

That's him. You're up, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 22, 2005)

smoke


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2005)

Another recent palyer's nickname. Should also be easy. I'll wait awhile...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2005)

Time's up. Smoke was Dave Stewart.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 23, 2005)

you're up


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2005)

Who was "Corkhead?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 23, 2005)

go for it guys i'll wait


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2005)

May as well go ahead NGMM. I don't think anyone is playing this game except you and me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

Johnny Bench


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

Hit 'em Where They Ain't


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2005)

Wee Willie Keeler?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2005)

Well?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry Dutch I Hadn't Checked The Thread In A Few Days. Grab A Bat Your Up.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2005)

Who was "The Little Bulldog?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 5, 2005)

i'll hold off somebody guess


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 7, 2005)

I believe that was Pat Jarvis, now disgraced former Dekalb Co sheriff


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2005)

You belive correctly, C.S.

Your turn to post one.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 8, 2005)

How about "Fordham Flash"?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 8, 2005)

Frankie Frisch


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 9, 2005)

Who were Sugar Bear & The Kitten and what role did they play in local sports history?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2005)

Larvell Blanks was known as Sugar Bear. Harvey Haddix was The Kitten. Blanks was with the Braves for a couple of stints. Harvey Haddix was the pitching coach for the Pirates when the Braves beat them for the National League Pennant in 1991. Is that what you're looking for or is there something else? I hope that's it 'cause if it ain't, I'm clueless.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 9, 2005)

If memory serves correctly Larvell "Sugar Bear" Blanks and Felix "The Kitten" Millan were the keystone combo for the Braves first division championship in 1969.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 9, 2005)

Harvey Haddix was the kitten millan may have been but i don't recall it.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.baseballlibrary.com/baseballlibrary/ballplayers/M/Millan_Felix.stm 

Felix Millan was the cat. A grown kitten...

Anyway, I'm very glad to have another "player" in the game, aren't you NGMM? So, go ahead and post another one Clarkesville Snit.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 9, 2005)

Clarkesville Snit I WASN'T TRYING TO SHOW YOU UP. LIKE DUTCH SAID GRAB A BAT YOU'RE UP!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Clarkesville Snit I WASN'T TRYING TO SHOW YOU UP. LIKE DUTCH SAID GRAB A BAT YOU'RE UP!



You bet! NGMM, HT2, and me were getting kinda lonesome on this thread...


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Sorry.........*

I'm kinda lost on this thread.........

I know a few nicknames but not all that many...........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Well???????*

Where you boys at???????

Now who's gone???????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 10, 2005)

Rock


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*No. G............*

ROCK??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes  Ht2 R-o-c-k Rock


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm back.  How about "Vinegar Bend"?  ( I think that's right)


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2005)

clarkesville snit said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm back.  How about "Vinegar Bend"?  ( I think that's right)



Wilmer David Mizell


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Rock



I'm stumped...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 11, 2005)

Howard Earl Averill I DIDN'T KNOW IT EITHER I FOUND IT. POST ONE DUTCH I LOST A GOOD FRIEND (SEE THE SPIRITUAL FORUM) AND DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH I'LL BE ON THE PUTER.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's an easy one:

Who was Rapid Robert?


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 12, 2005)

One of my all time favorites - Bob Feller


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2005)

You know it, CS. You're up.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 14, 2005)

Going way back - The Gray Eagle

Also local talent - The Big Cat


----------



## dutchman (Apr 14, 2005)

The Grey Eagle was Tris Speaker.

The BIg Cat was/is Andres Gallaraga.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 14, 2005)

Dutch, I forgot there was more than one big cat.  The one I had in mind is a hall of famer.  Any guesses?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 18, 2005)

I give up, CS. Galleraga is the only Big Cat I can recall off the top of my head...


----------



## clarkesville snit (Apr 19, 2005)

Demorest Ga's own Johnny Mize


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2005)

Duh! I remember now. Still your turn. Post us another one.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2005)

OK, who's ready for another one?

Who was Hawk? Two answers...


----------



## leadoff (Apr 27, 2005)

Andre Dawson.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Andre Dawson.



That's one of 'em, Leadoff. Who's the other "Hawk?"


----------



## redlevel (Apr 27, 2005)

also Harrelson


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> also Harrelson



Kenny Harrelson is right.

OK Leadoff and Redlevel, one of ya'll go with one.


----------



## leadoff (Apr 27, 2005)

I haven't been keeping up that closely with the thread, so I don't know what has and hasn't been used...but here goes... (Should be easy)   One of my all-time favorites...



"Ryno"


----------



## HT2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Will.......*

Mr. Sandberg............


----------



## leadoff (Apr 27, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Mr. Sandberg............



10-4!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 28, 2005)

HT2, you are up.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Alright......*

How bout..........

"EL TORO"??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 28, 2005)

Fernando Venezuela


----------



## HT2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Yep!!!!!!!

Your turn.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 28, 2005)

Spittin Bill


----------



## HT2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*No. G..........*

Man, I don't know that one........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 29, 2005)

Bill Doak.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 29, 2005)

You're Up Dutch


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2005)

Who was "Schnozz?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll Wait


----------



## HT2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*No. G......*

Don't wait..........

Let 'er rip tater chip!!!!!!!!!!

You know I ain't gonna get it..........


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2005)

NGMM, If you have the answer, go ahead.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 2, 2005)

Ernesto Natali Lombardi


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ernesto Natali Lombardi



And with that, you're up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 2, 2005)

Jocko


----------



## dutchman (May 3, 2005)

Guess I'll go ahead. It's probably been long enough, huh?

John Bertrand Conlan.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 4, 2005)

Grab A Bat 'er I Mean A Name Dutch.


----------



## coon dawg (May 4, 2005)

*........*

 .........Big Bird Seleski, Moose Dupont, Dave "the hammer" Shultz, .....anybody guess the sport??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 4, 2005)

My Favorite Sport Hockey.


----------



## coon dawg (May 4, 2005)

*here's an easy one.....*

Fred "the hammer" Williamson, Mike "Mad Dog" Curtis, Jack "hitman" Tatum......


----------



## dutchman (May 4, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> Fred "the hammer" Williamson, Mike "Mad Dog" Curtis, Jack "hitman" Tatum......



Football.

Who was known as "Doodles?"


----------



## coon dawg (May 4, 2005)

*I'm gonna go*

with Vince Dooley.


----------



## dutchman (May 4, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> with Vince Dooley.



Sorry. The football in my post was in response to yours, Coon Dawg.

The Doodles name is back to the baseball nicknames (in other words, not Vince Dooley).


----------



## dutchman (May 8, 2005)

Ya'll give up? One last time, who was Doodles?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2005)

George Martin Weiss


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2005)

Not who i was looking for. 

This guy was more well known as a manager than as a player. Very fiesty in his day.


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2005)

Anybody still awake on this one?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 16, 2005)

I am as blank as can be.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2005)

Doodles was Earl Weaver. Somebody post one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 17, 2005)

Cobra


----------



## HT2 (May 17, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Dave Parker!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 17, 2005)

Good answer HT2 you're up!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2005)

Who's up?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think we had this one.“BONES”


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2005)

I think I know, but I will wait a spell...

...but, did this guy spend most of his career in Seattle?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep you've got him. Is he in the front office with Seattle? I saw a Seattle game and they were doing an interview with someone from the office that looked like him


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't find him listed on thier web site as a front office guy, but on June 23, 1993 he hit for the cycle as a Mariner (hint, hint).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 9, 2005)

The interview was going off just as I turned on the game but he sure looked like you know who.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2005)

NGMM, did you know that "BIRD" hit for the cycle while he was a MARINER in '93?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep and he used to be on hunting & fishing shows too.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 20, 2005)

Jay Buhner. Reckon I waited long enough?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah a couple weeks is long enough. Post one Dutch.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2005)

Who was "Spoke?"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll let some others ponder on it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, but if and when it gets to Page 2, go ahead and post the answer.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Man I licked to never found the thread it'd got buried.
Tris Speaker


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Man I licked to never found the thread it'd got buried.
> Tris Speaker



Speaker it is. Your turn, unless you're willing to agree with me that this thread has run it's course and will now be allowed to die a natural death.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 28, 2005)

We might hold off awhile and see if others post one. I did that with the wrestling thread and people got to posting like crazy.
If y'all want to continue this thread somebody besides me and Dutch need to post one.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2006)

We've been waiting nearly 7 months, Mountain Man. you gonna post one or what?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok an easy one first Popeye.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ok an easy one first Popeye.



I'll let someone else have the first crack at it. I'll wait 'till lunchtime and if nobody has named this player, I'll jump in.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 24, 2006)

Both Steve Garvey and Don Zimmer were known as Popeye.....I think.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2006)

Zimmer was the one I was looking for. Rey you're up.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Zimmer was the one I was looking for. Rey you're up.



All Right! We've got another player! Hooray for Rey!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 24, 2006)

Alright...........Another easy one.  It may have already been posted, but I am not going to go back and search for them all....

The Penguin


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Alright...........Another easy one.  It may have already been posted, but I am not going to go back and search for them all....
> 
> The Penguin



I know, but I'll hold back and give some other folks the opportunity to play.


----------



## redlevel (Jan 25, 2006)

Ron Cey


----------



## redlevel (Jan 25, 2006)

If its my turn, I'm going to change this up a little.  

These are Chris Berman nicknames.  

"Young Again"

"Eve of Destruction"

I know that is two, but I probably won't get another chance.


----------

